# how to get rid of this algae?



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

One is a brown fungus looking algae and the other is a grey string algae. Any ideas on how to get rid of these stuff? Water changes? blackouts...Help would be appreciated.


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Im not sure what that is...maybe staghorn or bba? You could try to increase co2.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi StrungOut,

Sorry I can't really tell from the picture. Here is where I go to diagnose algae problems, maybe you can locate your type there.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I can't tell from the picture but check out this sticky thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/62516-method-controlled-imbalances-gda-22.html


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

if its bba get a SAE, they love that stuff.

but like the others, I cant see nothing.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

thanks for the replies guys, very helpful


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Any progress on the algae?


----------

